# new grinder £500



## naisy (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi I am new here so still working everything out,

I am looking for a grinder with budget about £500/600

i would like an on demand one for espresso only

also would like to have some pre set times for different doses

would like it to be as compact as possible

Thanks


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello may have a mazzer major e coming up for sale soon if you're interested


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Not very compact though


----------



## naisy (Apr 30, 2016)

thanks for the quick reply, does it have presets?, how old is it? also does the funnel at the front hold coffee or just a slide for it to come out from?

sorry for any silly questions

Thanks


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, think it may be 2010 but will have a look when I get home, Theres timer that you can program for up for single and double if that's what you mean, and yes it has a funnel,






I have some brand new factory burrs spare and a 320 g hopper to make it more compact,


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have a look on Bella Barista, think you can pick up a Zenith for that kind of money....


----------

